# Balkan Ethnic Orchestra by Strezov Sampling Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Jan 9, 2019)

*Balkan Ethnic Orchestra by Strezov Sampling Review*
*Balkan Ethnic Orchestra by Strezov Sampling Review*

The Kontakt based Balkan Ethnic Orchestra library which is under review today is a huge collection of sampled of Eastern European instruments.

It is a unique compilation of gypsy and eastern Europe sounds that gives you access to a large number of Eastern European instruments. Strezov Sampling did send a review copy with no strings attached. For more from Strezov see also ourSTORM CHOIR 2 Complete by Strezov Sampling Review and Afflatus Chapter I Strings by STREZOV Review.







Strezov Sampling based in Bulgaria included in Balkan Ethnic Orchestra a complete orchestra library with that typical theme and vibe Eastern European instruments. The library is perfect for the score that is about eastern European countries, or if you need to score to picture for scenes where the Russian mob is in focus. When I think about the music that originates from this kind of orchestra one movie comes to my mind: CRNA MACKA, BELI MACOR *Black Cat, White Cat.*



If you have not seen this movie, I recommend to watch it now and continue with this article after you watch this great movie.

Recorded have been over 40 Ethnic Folklore Soloists from the Balkans. Spanning across Wind, Bowed and Plucked String and Brass Instruments, Vocal Quartet and Percussion Soloists with articulations including multiple True Legato recordings.

Read the full review here:

*Balkan Ethnic Orchestra by Strezov Sampling Review*

*Balkan Ethnic Orchestra by Strezov Sampling Review*


----------

